# LAST DAY! Embertone's Body Percussion Ensemble - FREE For Subscribers!



## Embertone (Dec 22, 2019)

It's our final release to the decade!

*Body Percussion Ensemble* - 5 guys in a beautiful hall, a matched stereo pair of U87's, beer and Thai food. We captured STOMPS, SLAPS, SMACKS, SNAPS, and CLAPS at 3 dynamics with a bunch of round robins of course 



The instrument is free for all of our newsletter subscribers, available for download until January 3rd at 1159PM EST! (After that, the discount goes away and the product remains at $15)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS, MERRY XMAS, WE LOVE YOU!!



Happy end of 2019 everyone!! Love,

Alex and Jonathan


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 22, 2019)

how mean, poor girl....


----------



## OleJoergensen (Dec 22, 2019)

Merry Christmas and a blessed new year.
Thank you for your great products.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 22, 2019)

MY girl would team up with our cat and then YOU would have new years eve lametta instead of your gift certificate


----------



## Embertone (Dec 22, 2019)

By the way - it's easy to sign up - on the bottom of our site!






Embertone Home


Welcome to Embertone! Your place for sweet Virtual Instruments <3




www.embertone.com





Night everyone 

-Alex


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 22, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing what's new!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 22, 2019)

Embertone said:


> By the way - it's easy to sign up - on the bottom of our site!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a way to check if we’re already signed up? I easily lose track of these things.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Dec 22, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Is there a way to check if we’re already signed up? I easily lose track of these things.


I just went to the link in Embertone's post, entered my email and hit "subscribe" and got a message saying I was already subscribed.


----------



## Embertone (Dec 24, 2019)

The New instrument is released: *Body Percussion Ensemble* (See the first post above for more details). Happy Christmas Eve everyone. Let's have a great holiday break 

Love,

-Alex and Jonathan


----------



## axb312 (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks guys! Can't seem to find the product page though...


----------



## ag75 (Dec 24, 2019)

What a fun instrument! Sounds great! Thanks for this! Merry Christmas.


----------



## Embertone (Dec 24, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Thanks guys! Can't seem to find the product page though...



Just made it easier to find from the home page. Thanks!


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 24, 2019)

thanks guys! Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## Technostica (Dec 24, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Just made it easier to find from the home page. Thanks!


Thanks as I looked earlier after receiving the email and couldn't find it so figured it hadn't gone live yet.


----------



## micrologus (Dec 24, 2019)

Wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## AllanH (Dec 24, 2019)

thank you - what a fun instrument!


----------



## webs (Dec 24, 2019)

Really fun, thank you very much!


----------



## Henu (Dec 24, 2019)

I've subscribed at least two or three times and get the emails very randomly. For example, this one I just simply didn't get.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 24, 2019)

Henu said:


> I've subscribed at least two or three times and get the emails very randomly. For example, this one I just simply didn't get.


Same here.


----------



## Henu (Dec 24, 2019)

Subscribed again, got confirmation and then the email about the Body Percussion. Try that, @Land of Missing Parts ! Nevertheless, I actually _do want_ to stay on the list, which is why I subscribed to it in the first place. Let's hope this one sticks!


----------



## brynolf (Dec 24, 2019)

Sounds pretty cool. Thank you!


----------



## Hanu_H (Dec 24, 2019)

I have subscribed before but didn't get the mail, I can't do it again because I am already subscribed...


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 24, 2019)

Embertone said:


> It's our final release to the decade!
> 
> *Body Percussion Ensemble* - 5 guys in a beautiful hall, a matched stereo pair of U87's, beer and Thai food. We captured STOMPS, SLAPS, SMACKS, SNAPS, and CLAPS at 3 dynamics with a bunch of round robins of course
> 
> ...



Fun stuff TX!


----------



## Manaberry (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm scared of the "*Body Percussion Ensemble*". What "Ensemble" means? 




Sorry for my twisted mind.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 24, 2019)

Thank you Embertone! A Very Happy Christmas to you!


----------



## Embertone (Dec 24, 2019)

For those not receiving emails, we’re so sorry! I thought our email system was more solid and dependable than that. I’d ask those affected to check SPAM but then get in touch with us if you want that deal 

Merry Christmas. Lots of love!

Alex


----------



## Scalms (Dec 24, 2019)

only _3_ dynamics layers? lol,

very cool, thanks!


----------



## Embertone (Dec 25, 2019)

Scalms said:


> only _3_ dynamics layers? lol,
> 
> very cool, thanks!



I know, right? Lots of round-robins make this thing extra fun to play though


----------



## tav.one (Dec 26, 2019)

I've subscribed twice in the past and still didn't get the email. Will do again.

btw "DadLuvsYou" doesn't work


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 27, 2019)

Just got around to checking out Body Percussion Ensemble, and it's just fantastic. This is an awesome freebie that I'd easily pay a good deal for. The stomps and claps sound really great, much higher quality than a lot of what's out there. You can use this as the foundation for entire tracks. Thanks Embertone!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 27, 2019)

David Kudell said:


> Just got around to checking out Body Percussion Ensemble, and it's just fantastic. This is an awesome freebie that I'd easily pay a good deal for. The stomps and claps sound really great, much higher quality than a lot of what's out there. You can use this as the foundation for entire tracks. Thanks Embertone!


Agreed. Superb job on this, gents.


----------



## toomanynotes (Dec 30, 2019)

Thank you, just what i needed!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 30, 2019)

Already used it. Top quality!


----------



## Embertone (Jan 3, 2020)

Today’s the last day everyone!! At 1159PM EST this gift goes away.

thanks and happy 2020!

Alex


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jan 3, 2020)

Man, I'm so glad I saw this!! And just in time. This is exactly what I've been needing.

Embertone - you guys are awesome! I've got Joshua Bell (full) and I'll be picking up more stuff. I'm a certified fanboy.


----------



## brett (Jan 3, 2020)

The codes have expired early. I get the message “Looks like you are too late for the party, better luck next time” when clicking on the email link to claim the voucher. It’s currently 7:50 PM EST on the 3rd


----------



## Kery Michael (Jan 3, 2020)

Same goes for me. I get a "late to the party" message when I click on the link in the email... it's 8:20 EST on the 3rd. 

I'd love to have me some percussion! ... Even some kind of body-style percussion. Can't have enough percussion.


----------



## Embertone (Jan 3, 2020)

Kery Michael said:


> Same goes for me. I get a "late to the party" message when I click on the link in the email... it's 8:20 EST on the 3rd.
> 
> I'd love to have me some percussion! ... Even some kind of body-style percussion. Can't have enough percussion.



we’re working on it! Don’t worry, if you tried before the deadline (still a few hours) we’ll make sure you’re taken care of.

thanks

Alex


----------



## brett (Jan 3, 2020)

Working now. Thanks Alex 🙏


----------

